# Nearest Pet shop selling mice for snake, near Lanark, Scotland



## Claire_444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have recently moved to Lanark in Scotland, and I'm really struggling to find a pet shop which sells mice for my snakes.

If anyone knows of a one near me (post code ML11) that would be great!

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Try Rintoul pet shop. I know that the brother has his own wholesale company breeding and wholesaling food stuffs.

Try 07740053679 guys name is Derek. Not sure if I should give out his mob number so don't say it was me!

All the best!


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

ther are also neon gecko at the baras in glasgow, and the pey food store in airdrie : victory: hope this helps . If you use a load of frozen then i would think about ordering from TSM or someone else online..


----------



## Claire_444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for that guys! Really helps  x


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

There is a shop in Airdrie - High St. I don't know if they sell frozen but they do sell snakes.
15 High St
Airdrie, ML6 0DT
01236 770886‎

Depends how many you need but you always get better prices online.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Olympia pets in East Kilbride. 

Tel: *01355 231719 
*

18, Olympia Arcade, 
East Kilbride, 
Glasgow, 
Lanarkshire 
G74 1LX


----------

